# Viewsonic VT2430 settings



## Kevmck1 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a Viewsonic VT2430 that some how lost the factory settings. The settings in the diagnostic menu are wrong which makes the TV input look mainly purple and green. The PC input is completely blue. 

Can someone with this tv get me the factory settings for the tv and pc inputs out of the diagnostic menu.

With the monitor turned on - hold down the menu, channel up and power buttons at the same time. This brings up a diagnostic menu.


----------

